# New member who is addicted to this site!! ~



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Fertility Friends,

I came across this site by accident and think it is going to be invaluable to us.  We live in New Zealand and I have been unable to find a site as helpful and supportive as this one.

This will be our fifth ICSI attempt (I start the buserelin injections next week).  We did get pregnant once    , but our wee baby died at 18weeks.      A devastating time, as anyone who has been through a miscarriage will know.

This site has already helped me as I have been reading the 2ww diaries.  I had been feeling like we were the only ones in the world who IVF didn't work for.  I only ever heard or read positive outcomes for IVF and wondered what an earth was wrong with us.  Where was our miracle?  Reading the 2ww made me realise we are not alone and also gave me hope.   

I think this will be our last ICSI cycle.  We have already spent $20,000 and you have to stop somewhere eh?  It's hard to give up though, becomes very addictive as there is always that little glimmer of hope.

I think I will do a 2ww diary.  Helped me heaps, and maybe I can help someone else out there going through this rollercoaster...  Just have to figure out all the ins and outs of this site, still learning.

Take care, Tracy.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi boomy and welcome.

Yes this place is addictive!  The great thing about ff is no matter where you are on the fertility rollercoaster there are people here who just "get it" and know where you are coming from.

Sorry to read of your loss and really hoping this is the cycle you get your dream.

I am sure a "mod" will be along in a minute with some assistance on the good links/teccy front...!!

Again, welcome 


x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  You are right this site is very addictive.  

Emma
x x x x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to FF, This siteis fantastic for support, information and friendship   and as you have already found out very addictive  

Good luck with your tx  

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

try here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

wishing you all the best!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Tracy  
Sorry I wasnt around yesterday when you posted, I am sorry to read of your struggle and Loss,  this is the cycle to change the heartache 
Thanks EBW for adding the cycle buddies Link, most helpful!

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,
the cycle buddies will be ladies having Tx at the same time as you, including testing on the dreaded 2ww! just choose the months that is appropriate to you.

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

For the ICSI board -CLICK HERE

G&B  Community board
CLICK HERE

Forget me not -~A place for our members to remember their loved but lost babies. CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 
We do have a board for NZ 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Boomy, just wanted to say welcome to Fertility friends and to wish you every success with your treatment.

C~x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun welcome to ff you have come to the right place for all the help and support you need
good luck with everything
lea-Anne xxx


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  Just a couple of questions.  

1.  What are pets?  Noticed it on my profile page.  
2.  Have been reading the 2ww diaries.  Have left people some messages on their profile boards where you can add a comment.  Is this alright?  How else can I contact one of the 2ww ladies to offer my support?

Tracy.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Tracy & welcome to FF 

Ok, in answer to your questions...

1. Pets are "cyber pets" that you can purchase from the "Fun Shop" with credits earnt. You have to become a VIP Charter member to have these little extras. Here's some info on how to become a Charter member...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=100084.0

2. You can leave messages on other members profiles but you can also send other members a Personal Message (PM). There are several ways of doing this...you can click on the green scroll icon which is to the left of a members post/message, underneath their photo or you can go into their profile and down the bottom of the page it will say "send this member a personal message" (or words to that effect !)

Hope that helps 

I'm sorry to read of your miscarriage, I can only imagine how devastating it must've been. We've experienced 4 early mc's/chemical pg's, all at 5 and half weeks or less and those were heartbreaking enough. We've just had our 3rd failed IVF although we've also had 2 FETs, so we've been through 5 treatment cycles in total, and we hope to start another fresh IVF cycle again in few months.

I notice you're from New Zealand  Where abouts do you live ? My parents moved there about 7/8 years ago and live Nelson, South Island.

Wishing you loads of luck for this cycle...fingers crossed for 5th time lucky  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Boomy,

    Just like to say hello and welcome to fertility friends!


                        Strawberries x


----------



## Springs (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Boomy,

just adding my welcometo everyone else's; this is a great site and the peopleare extremely helpful 

I used to live in NZ (  Godzone) and still miss it, and some of my friends returned there to have ivf...they did eventually have twins but only after a miscarriage and a few BFNs, so stay positive  and enjoy the  while we  as autumn blends into winter....

(sorry, love all these emoticons, soon my posts won't actually have any words in them!)

Springs


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just wanted to say welcome to FF, sure you will find this site of such valuable information to you.  I see you have already found how addictive it can be  

I wish you all the luck in the world on your journey

All the best

x x x


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi everybody, thanks for the welcomes.    

Thanks Natasha for all your help.  Gonna take me awhile to learn all the ins and outs of this site.  But I'm loving it.  Your parents are probably in one of the best spots in NZ - is beautiful and sunny down in Nelson , my sister used to live there.  We are in the north island in the Manawatu where it can be really windy (no, not just with me on the metformin   ).  Thanks again for your help.

Tracy.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *boomy* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

